# New Mexico



## Sfcato (Aug 14, 2011)

Santa Fe guy here. Would be interested in starting a support group. I have searched for years for this but never found one.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm from Albuquerque not many people on here from New Mexico but then again there is never many people from New Mexico anywhere


----------

